# Useles Billy just bought the ultimate dirt road ridin' truck. #304



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Says he got room for everybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

2 Billy threads. Last post lock her down


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

I love them river fish, JB. I'd about as rather fish for them as anything.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Hay, Willholl.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

You like Billy's new truck?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dash taps...  That Billy is a slick nickel


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

I bet oops would like to take a ride in Billy's truck.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Hay, h_f_h+?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I love them river fish, JB. I'd about as rather fish for them as anything.



Same here.  If I had a boat for it, I don't think I'd hunt much at all.......I chase em when I can during the run.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

T, does your daughter fish much?  Mine has finally been asking me to take her a lot this year, this is her first white bass from a few weeks back.......big day in the JB family


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Just caught up. Man I don't wanna werk® today. Smh


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

In a few more years she'll be out-fishin her big brother.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been to sapelo twice omen honkey, what aya wanna know?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

She's already out-fishin' me.....loves to brag about the day she caught 21 and daddy caught 0.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

hey Tp+


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> T, does your daughter fish much?  Mine has finally been asking me to take her a lot this year, this is her first white bass from a few weeks back.......big day in the JB family


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Cute daughter Jb


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

I wanna ride!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, MT


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Is that guts truck?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been to sapelo twice omen honkey, what aya wanna know?



We are going to hunt some hogs and drank some reebs. Any advice would be appreciated. We have transportation to use on the island so logistics ain't really a problem. We are going on the ferry Friday and coming back Saturday evening. We are taking our bows for this hunt.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Saw a fella catch real good'n at the local fishin' hole this weekend.  Biggest I ever caught up there is about 3 #'s, this dude catches about a 5# hybrid or striper (not 100% sure which on this fish) in that little creek.   Was a lot of fun to watch that fight......but I was jealous.....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fella is a fishin' buddy of mine, so I wern't too hurt about it......and he let me have the fish.  Gonna grill that thing!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Freezer is fillin' up with fishes.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

someone unlock the last thread; i didn't get to post in it


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

I heard k rolled one this AM.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

i should probably say something clever in here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

i got nothing


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't find my keys, Othree.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I heard k rolled one this AM.



K smoking some weeds this AM?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> T, does your daughter fish much?  Mine has finally been asking me to take her a lot this year, this is her first white bass from a few weeks back.......big day in the JB family



Yes, she loves to fish. She has about a 1.63 hr fishing attention span though on a boat. She's been wanting to go all week but the weather hasn't been much good for a 4 y/o on a boat.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> We are going to hunt some hogs and drank some reebs. Any advice would be appreciated. We have transportation to use on the island so logistics ain't really a problem. We are going on the ferry Friday and coming back Saturday evening. We are taking our bows for this hunt.




I don't think guest are allowed to drive on the island, and I've heard stories of the wardens having to give guys tickets for it, but that's all gossip, so I don't know. 

I don't think there is a bad spot on the island, but if you want a few good spots, look at 68-71. I believe 70 or 71 have a real heavy travel route from the Marsh to the woods that is funneled by two creeks. If you don't have a lot of luck up that way try 54 and 55. 55 has a good trail you walk down that goes into a large field by the marsh and the hogs do a lot of rooting up there. These are just a few spots I've been, I don't think there is a bad spot, except where the tornados hit, it starts right beside 60 and goes up about 3-4 spots. Its just no trees to climb and hunt out of. 


Check this thread out, I met swampfox , the guy who started the thread at a sapelo hunt and also hunted with him on ossabow this year, real good guy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689316


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Yes, she loves to fish. She has about a 1.63 hr fishing attention span though on a boat. She's been wanting to go all week but the weather hasn't been much good for a 4 y/o on a boat.



Its funny my daughter will outfish my son, she loves to fish and is always asking to go, he gets bored fairly easy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry,^^^^^ that was a little to much info for a billy thread,. It won't happen again.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> K smoking some weeds this AM?



It's for his glaucoma


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

cch?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Also honkey, watch out for rattlesnakes and alligators, plenty of both, and for gosh sakes take a thermocell with plenty of refills.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey hoss78


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

very usefull info Mattech. Dont let that happen again


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 13, 2015)

Watt?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Is that guts truck?



Not mine but it's a good idea


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Billy took out an armadillo and his maw in law with one shot!

http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/330870/content/VENQExNK


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Said they both had it comin


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy took out an armadillo and his maw in law with one shot!
> 
> http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/330870/content/VENQExNK



That's crazy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Billy has some skillz


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Not many can make it look like an accident


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Only Billy can


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Take that you old hag


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

crap


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Take that you old hag



Lol-ing


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

pewpewpew...take that you ol stankin hard shell possum...you too, armadillo.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy took out an armadillo and his maw in law with one shot!
> 
> http://m.wtvm.com/wtvm/db/330870/content/VENQExNK



Nice shot!  I like the name. Wonder if he's a member on here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

lol's


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

That may be the coolest story I've read in a long time.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Mcelroy, gun, mobile home, mother in law, pistol ,armadillo,Lee County GA..You can't make this stuff up


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sorry,^^^^^ that was a little to much info for a billy thread,. It won't happen again.



Thank you. The owner of the house is leaving me the vehicle. Surely he would not allow a billy to do something illegal......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mcelroy, gun, mobile home, mother in law, pistol ,armadillo,Lee County GA..You can't make this stuff up



Awesome. sounds like something from Berrien County tho...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Awesome. sounds like something from Berrien County tho...



lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I personally saw Billy digging an armadillo out of a hole one time. He dug down and saw the tail of said Dillo and grabed it and pulled it out and tossed it towards his girlfriend. she screamed fired the families 410 and the shot bounced off the hard shell of the dillo and hit him in the face... It was a scary humorous occasion... No major damage was done to either... LOL.. True story also...


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice shot!  I like the name. Wonder if he's a member on here



Days sum of bama's folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I personally saw Billy digging an armadillo out of a hole one time. He dug down and saw the tail of said Dillo and grabed it and pulled it out and tossed it towards his girlfriend. she screamed fired the families 410 and the shot bounced off the hard shell of the dillo and hit him in the face... It was a scary humorous occasion... No major damage was done to either... LOL.. True story also...



Never let the women hold the gun while you trying to scare them


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I personally saw Billy digging an armadillo out of a hole one time. He dug down and saw the tail of said Dillo and grabed it and pulled it out and tossed it towards his girlfriend. she screamed fired the families 410 and the shot bounced off the hard shell of the dillo and hit him in the face... It was a scary humorous occasion... No major damage was done to either... LOL.. True story also...



LOl. Only Billy would toss an armadillo at his gf


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> LOl. Only Billy would toss an armadillo at his gf



Only billy'd dig after one an grab it by the tail


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dillers are some nasty critters.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> LOl. Only Billy would toss an armadillo at his gf



We used to ride dirt roads and catch them. Put them in a sack and turn them loose in the Rivalries football field....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dillers are some nasty critters.



Opossum on the half shell


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dillers are some nasty critters.



I think they get a bad rap.. I mean if it weren't for dilla's we would sleep in the deerstand more!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 13, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 13, 2015)

wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 13, 2015)

ferlop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Good'un flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

WTG Hank


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Domt eat thd tater tots


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Is k ok?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Days sum of bama's folks.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

afternoon hope I got's this thing 
fixed now. BBl


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Dillos sound more like a deer than deer do


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning KRun, how are you today?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

I get my heart pumping thinking I'm about to pew pew pew a deer, and a dillo shows up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

me too


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dillos sound more like a deer than deer do



I have heard they can carry leprosy. Or is that just an old wives tale?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ive heard the same, KD.  Not sure, but I'm not one to go diggin' em up to find out.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe so

http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/04/27/armadillos.spreading.leprosy/


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I had a hog rooting behind my box blind. I was shaking then that darn dillo popped out.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Idk, I do know I have thrown a 30 pound boulder on one as hard as I could and he just bounded off like nothing happened.lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the armadillo.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

My baby child is sitting in the front seat eating a taco. She looks like she's in a beach chair lounging by the pool. Got taco meat all over her new shirt. Dang lazy eater.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Kids be messy


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

hey boss I'm good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Armadillo by morning.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Armadillo by morning.



Up from San Antone ?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

juan a tone


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I aint got a dime, but what I got is mine.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

African American Billy don't know it but he's about to be job hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

T is hard on the help.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

I won't got a dime, but what I got I stole.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Let em go T, don't be skeered


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Howdy... Bo$$man


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

T don't cotton to useles workers.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tp be racist


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

karen936 said:


> flop



So close... Cuzz


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

dang what happened hey Matt,TP Mark,Fuzzy one.JB


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

dang thing hung up.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

oh and Cuz, hey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

TP where you been hiding


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

T gon have rev. All Sharpton picketing him at work.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Floop


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Phlop


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flopped


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flowp


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I think you got it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Folks discriminate against Billy, but, Billy's born that way.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

He sure practiced enough.LOL


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Billy cain't help but be Billy, it's what he's born to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Them fellers from 60 Minutes will be visiting A&P Steel.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Billy is a protected class


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

Prime time investigates.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

Live at 5:00


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I'm on TP's ignore list again
dang I hate it when that happens.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

They GON find a somebody to interview about how his life is now rurnt 'cause folks farred him just fer being a billy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

carp


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Let er burn


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I think I'm on TP's ignore list again
> dang I hate it when that happens.



He is busy firing people right now, would you like to leave a message?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope I'll be ok.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry, krun. I just ate taco bell and I'm scared and racing to get hone right now.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

TP got woooooo guts


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

TP bout to be lftt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe.^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

blow it up TP


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

burn it down


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Back oft.. Homo3


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Carp


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

TP gonna need the potty


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

TP you might want to find a porta potty
Just saying.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 13, 2015)

dont strike no matchs


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad you made it TP


----------



## ccherry (Apr 13, 2015)

Sup peeps


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Sup, ccherry.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey green tractor man


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. getting "cleaned out"


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Fire em all and start over.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> I get my heart pumping thinking I'm about to pew pew pew a deer, and a dillo shows up.



Had one chase another one out of I thicket I was huntin. I clicked the safety off thinkin a buck was runnin a doe past me. Almost shot em both anyhow


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Lftt



He made it


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. don't have good phone service in porta potty


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

MG be quick draw Mccaw


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 13, 2015)

Wass up all youins


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

cch did a drive by. Boss musta walked in his office


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Crakajak is hera


----------



## ccherry (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm way to far behind to catch up, so I hope everything has been good for ya'll


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

we got a craka and a honkey in here


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

T gon paint the chevron bafroom just like me.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey cch


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

What up Crakajak? Come on in, all welcome here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Crakakak is lurking


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

He's trying to figure what we're all about


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2015)

I just heard a floppin' noise.......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Afternoon Hilbillly


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Yall ran Crakajak off.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just heard a floppin' noise.......



That would be TP, not my thread flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Bo$$!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Honkey in here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Actually, after Taco Bell it would be a pouring sound


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Howdy Honkey.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall ran Crakajak off.



I was being nice to him


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ere'body lurks a little before comin' in and stayin' a while.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to come down here just to read the dang UB thread titles....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2015)

Y'all quit scarin' off the new customers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mods flying  in formation here.
What did y'all get into today?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

It weren't me.. Bamer


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Mods flying  in formation here.
> What did y'all get into today?



We were wondering the same thing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

I been good


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

weren't me


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Shut it down NC.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

whats he shutting down


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I dont know Krun, I got to do a read back.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

or burn it down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

or up


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

pre-mature flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)

how embarrassing


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> pre-mature flop



It happens


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> how embarrassing



That's a shame right there^^^^... LOL.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

So this is where the useles hang-out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

I heard you died K


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad you're still alive and still useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Twice, I have 5 more left.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Twice, I have 5 more left.



pew! pew! pew!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nutnut said you were doin the pot this morning... Is this true.. K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

BkW rolled me up in some carpet & dumped me in a dumpter. Heaven I tell ya.It was a Burgerking dumpter. I ate gud.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes I'm a pot head. Never hurt noone. Don't speed & can't text so I'm pretty safe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Took a shower this mornin,turkey hunten..


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yes I'm a pot head. Never hurt noone. Don't speed & can't text so I'm pretty safe.



Lol-ing


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Gotta print another licences now.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

I want a knight industries two thousand car.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I got torn up from the dirt up at p-nuts camp Sat. nite. From my nose to my toes.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Gotta print another licences now.



Billy just uses his wife and young'ns extra tags.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> I want a knight industries two thousand car.



I would get tired of all that yappin...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Plenty of turkeys to go around.  I'm goin' fer two or three limits next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I was going to try and Fish the Red River for White Bass today, but it has been looking like the bottom is gonna fall out any minute, all day long.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

That Pecker Wreaker call & my shotgun knock a turkeys beak off.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

If there a turkey harvest record like deer?  Or, can I just say I quit killin' em at 3?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I got torn up from the dirt up at p-nuts camp Sat. nite. From my nose to my toes.



I was bad Saturday nite myself... I was tryin to find the bottom of the cooler. I never made it!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was going to try and Fish the Red River for White Bass today, but it has been looking like the bottom is gonna fall out any minute, all day long.



I have always had great luck with white bass in bad weather.  Particularly if it's windy and overcast with stained water.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

looks like I could kill another daily limit. 3 aday is not a bad limit.
Done that twice so far this year.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Take a young'n with ya so's you can kill their limit too


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Grasshoppers where everywhere.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I would get tired of all that yappin...



Good point


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

The Ga. dawg cheerleaders want me to take them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Camo pom poms.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

You get a thundagobbla, k?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You get a thundagobbla, k?



He says he kilt a chicken that was trying to cross the road.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

why did that chicken cross the road


----------



## karen936 (Apr 13, 2015)

billy was on the other side
of the road so he didn't want
to go over there.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

karen936 said:


> why did that chicken cross the road



I guess to get away from Kenny. He/she didn't make it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Turkey finally opens here Saturday. Going to look for a new Shotgun tomorrow. I need something that wont kill me with a turkey load in it. Unlike what I have now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll have BkW post a pic in a few.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Turkey finally opens here Saturday. Going to look for a new Shotgun tomorrow. I need something that wont kill me with a turkey load in it. Unlike what I have now.



Sounds like you want to go old school:


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like you want to go old school:



Both shotguns I have that are chambered for 3 inch shells are very lightweight guns. I see stars everytime I shoot one of them with the 3" turkey load.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Both shotguns I have that are chambered for 3 inch shells are very lightweight guns. I see stars everytime I shoot one of them with the 3" turkey load.



Then shoot 2 3/4. May not have as many pellets but you can get  1200fps and a decent pattern out of the smaller shell.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Then shoot 2 3/4. May not have as many pellets but you can get  1200fps and a decent pattern out of the smaller shell.



Prolly makes more sense than buying a new gun. I really want one though, and that sounded like a good excuse.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Prolly makes more sense than buying a new gun. I really want one though, and that sounded like a good excuse.



Well it is your birthday


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Why did the turtle cross the road?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

To get to the shell station.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

What is the difference between asperagus and boogers?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Kids won't eat asperagus


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Booger flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Bo$$ I'm shootin' a 1100 2 3/4 # 6's they say this works fine. We'll see.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 13, 2015)

Kmacs Bird


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$ I'm shootin' a 1100 2 3/4 # 6's they say this works fine. We'll see.



Wish you hadn't said that, the wife walked by and saw it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey that turkey looks gud, the bird too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Kmacs Bird



It was that Chula peanut had that done it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Kmacs Bird



Some things just can't be unseen. Capri pants and ran the poor thang thru a dishwasher. You florida folks do strange things.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Drinken shots outa ga. shot glass.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

California woods rd. has been gud to me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

We haven turkey to nite, may even fry up some of the bird.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

K Killing all Pnut's turkeys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Chula hat rules.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Why don't you post some pics of all them hens of Pnut, that you have killed


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Bo$$ if pnut didn't want me to hunt there, he wouldn't have gave me the club hunten HAT.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Bammer got them, maken wing bone calls. He said the meat was not gud on a hen.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats K


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I stayed in your camper Bo$$.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks matt, that # 12 for me this year. 10 hens & 2 roosters.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

I think you need to change your avatar picture to that K... Nice bird btw


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I think you need to change your avatar picture to that K... Nice bird btw



I saved the picture just in case he needs help making it his avatar.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I saved the picture just in case he needs help making it his avatar.



It's a classic for sure


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey, I gots two of them hats..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

That bed sleeps goot too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe I am invited back for this weekend, thanks for the invite K.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Plop


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Hoo Pooted?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

6 Mag coming in silent....................... I see him though...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey k, see you Friday.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the personal invitation.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

I won't tell Nutnut though.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Echo.....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

I found a pack of doves in the freezer hiding under a pack of sqwerl.
Think some fried doves with giblet gravy and rice sounds good for supper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Dave, I'll be getten there late, make yourself at home.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

K= good people.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad you ain't dead.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

I think tommarra me and Bo$$ goin' shotgun shoppin'


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Nike.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> K= good people.



I'd agree with that.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ol K is a natural born killa


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Man, them doves frying in the skillet smell wonderful!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I did a little low fence hunten there also, just had a T-bone steak off my harvest. The tag in its ear was# 199 so theres plenty more out there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Hope p-nut is goot widit. He chased that bird all weekend. He just walked up to me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Replied to every call an then some.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

1st time in years I have kilt more than BkW.........................


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 1st time in years I have kilt more than BkW.........................



Y'all are gonna have a lot of lonely turkey hens walking around.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 1st time in years I have kilt more than BkW.........................



I didn't know the season was over.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like the Billy Big Turkey contest is down to Pnut and Kenny now.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

No e crook neck bird, k! How many has BmW killed?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 13, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Whoever invented the flathead screw needs to beat half to deaf. Stupidest thing ever.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

T P , she has 2 this year. So far. He been drinken is why the neck is croked.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

t.p. said:


> whoever invented the flathead screw needs to beat half to deaf. Stupidest thing ever.



x2, t.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

When you gonna replace that avatar wif the pic bkw posted earlier? Thats a good Billy pic


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

BmW is goin turkey hunten this weekend.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

http://media0.giphy.com/media/WK2EO1aAUpYo8/giphy.gif


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I would need bammers help.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Did I ever tell yall bout my Granddaddy. He was kinda famous. He invented the flat head screw.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

...http://media1.giphy.com/media/JPKGyJavyoHZe/giphy.gif


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Forget it


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool pic Matt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

O K matt, now wut. cool


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BmW is goin turkey hunten this weekend.


Good. I'll have somebody to talk to. 


mattech said:


> http://media0.giphy.com/media/WK2EO1aAUpYo8/giphy.gif


That is one big turkey bird. Better use the magnum Blends. 


kmckinnie said:


> I would need bammers help.


I thought i'd bring all 15 decoys i have and put a flock on the fodplot. 


KyDawg said:


> Did I ever tell yall bout my Granddaddy. He was kinda famous. He invented the flat head screw.


He should have kept working on the design. 


mattech said:


> Forget it


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

<wiggle>


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

<hey red bam>


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

K kilt him a big tom in shorts while chugn a bottle of wild turkey. K is DA Man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Mt is miming


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> K kilt him a big tom in shorts while chugn a bottle of wild turkey. K is DA Man



You don't want to mess wid k when he be drinken.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

My boys first game they played hard it was a tie two to two. My boy was on the plate  last inning 2 outs man in second and third. Strike one  then strike two ball ball ball strike. I felt bad fer my boy, he thought I was disappointed. I told him I was proud, and he made a good play at second. He perked up.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Or when he has his jorts on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I ain't very popular with the soccer moms. Hubby in-law ask me about the snack schedule and I tolt him that was women's bizness and ask his wife to ask. I recon I'm a sexist.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I was driving back from work and looking at a woman walkn her dog and her south view was nice as I past her north view was a man... I got lola-ed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Or when he has his jorts on



He looks good in skorts


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

K in skorts flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I feel like eyerecon everyone gets quiet when I show up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Going to fb cyl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Nothing on fb. Tp sent me a fb message telling me to step off any women above the i20 line.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> He looks good in skorts



He looks like a killa you wouldn't wanna fewl with... Especially when he's drankin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> He looks like a killa you wouldn't wanna fewl with... Especially when he's drankin




Id tangle with K.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Id tangle with K.



I got $10.00 on K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Id tangle with K.



I'm not sure how to takethat.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

K choked that turkey out.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Your grandaddy is a fine inventor, KD. A solid product. Tell him I said thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Turkey choking California style


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Tango with K is what I ment


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Went down to the club this past weekend, one of the clover plots is infested with hogs. They was hog logs all over the place. Never seen nothing like it.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

My garden is goin to flood away.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Your grandaddy is a fine inventor, KD. A solid product. Tell him I said thanks.



His name was Phillip. he was working on a new design when he moved on. We never knew for sure what it was, but he hated them flat heads.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

I like to drank corn likker & kill hawgs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Went down to the club this past weekend, one of the clover plots is infested with hogs. They was hog logs all over the place. Never seen nothing like it.



Let me know I'll come help you kilt some hogs


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Let me know I'll come help you kilt some hogs



If it quits raining enough for me to plow, I'll be there this weekend. The turkle hunters are going to Canturcky this weekend so I'll be by myself. Come on up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I ain't very popular with the soccer moms. Hubby in-law ask me about the snack schedule and I tolt him that was women's bizness and ask his wife to ask. I recon I'm a sexist.



I'm with you Mig


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool. I just looked at the weather and it's supposed to rain down there every day this week.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> If it quits raining enough for me to plow, I'll be there this weekend. The turkle hunters are going to Canturcky this weekend so I'll be by myself. Come on up.



Frenchys camp out is Fri night. Let me know if you gonna be there sat night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm with you Mig



I'm a billy ain't running a popular parent contest


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flaop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Past my bed time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Bigs in jail no one answer the phone he needs bail money


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I bought me a $25 braves hat wore it to work today and they axed me if I took my boys hat. Sure enough its a youth hat. They horse laughed me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Frenchys camp out is Fri night. Let me know if you gonna be there sat night.



My plan was to go Saturday morning and spend Saturday night. Not sure with this weather.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

You need to walk around with a ball glove on too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

Big man in a little hat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

25 dollas fer a hat, Billy would be proud of dat hat.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I get more that that for a Chula peanut hat. It is the official head ware for Billy's.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

My Chula hat was free!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm so good I make them stop they like what's going on and I just throw them hands. Ain't got time for the bottom I'm always at the top then a little ghost said BOOOO and it scared me so bad that I came to the cabin and lit up a fire needed me some foos so I shot a cull buck then got fired from my job..... Turn off the lights yo!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Billy's hunting truck with appropriate tag.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

Alternate Universe?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I'm so good I make them stop they like what's going on and I just throw them hands. Ain't got time for the bottom I'm always at the top then a little ghost said BOOOO and it scared me so bad that I came to the cabin and lit up a fire needed me some foos so I shot a cull buck then got fired from my job..... Turn off the lights yo!!



You kin to Scrapy?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm pickin up what rb throwin down.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey rockdale buck


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm pickin up what rb throwin down.



I smell what you're steppin' in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

Rockdalebuck is out of jail


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't care it is what it is. I'll take another shot k


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Where you been RB? I know where you coming from.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Werd®


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

RB been gone since back in October.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

He's gone again but Todd's here


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

What up Todd7 ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Todd7 is up in hera.. We share the same name... He must be a kewl cat


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Todd7 is a lurkin. Don't be bashful Todd


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Todd been a member since 2010 and has 0 post


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Todd made like a tree and left


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Have a drank. We post more when we're drankin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

heigh


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Just say "hey" Todd. You can do it


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Or hay


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Or heigh


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I guess Todd left. He seemed like a nice guy too


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

kissed mrs. mtr right after eatin jalapeno. She mad now.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

told her i like hot stuff


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

she still mad


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

i gotta remember not to rub my eyes


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Billy's hunting truck with appropriate tag.



I didn't know Billy waz one of my people! That changes everything!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

anybody see a cast net around rope mill.. holla


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 13, 2015)

amigos


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Patty cake wid no hands


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Should I delete that?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Should I delete that?



Only if you can delete it from my memory as well


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Yea, that was kinda tasteless


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know Billy waz one of my people! That changes everything!



Don't know if you read back that far, but Pnut said them people shooting an Armadillo, and each other, were some of your people.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Only if you can delete it from my memory as well



Sorry, it's etched in your mind forever


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Mark self moderating and doing a good job of it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if you read back that far, but Pnut said them people shooting an Armadillo, and each other, were some of your people.



I still lol'ng about that story. I posted it on Facebook.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mark self moderating and doing a good job of it.



Anything I can do to make the mods job easier


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Where's Bigs been all day?


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Delete what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Delete what?



You don't want to know.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Ruh ro


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

It was just a Bama fan in a onesie Matt


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Delete what?



Text sent


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

10-4


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Text sent



Wooooooooooo



Oh yea


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

I deleted it cause I didn't want to give any Auburn fans any ammo. I don't like Auburn either


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

mattech said:


> Wooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea



Roll tide!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

I better stop. I keep forgetting Bamer is admin


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry Bamer


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Man it's slow up in here tonight. Someone wake Scrapy up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

What time does quack go to work?

If he is on night shift, which he usally is, 7P til 7A.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Still a little early for Scrapy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What time does quack go to work?
> 
> If he is on night shift, which he usally is, 7P til 7A.



You answered your on question?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Big is driven back from A gust da. Been goffen


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Think I made a slight error there.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

I meant to quote but I edited.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

I been admiring TP's new planters. Looks like we got a gentleman farmer.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Time for a


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You answered your on question?



I was wondering that too


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

There were 8 deer in the back yard 3 weeks ago when I lit in to them with #8 and rock salt.  Stuff is just coming up in the garden and I already see fresh deer tracks. I'm gonna get tougher on them.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

I caught two squirrels this afternoon in a live trap. In the garden.  I hauled them to my grandson's little league game.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Getting late.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Getting late.



Yep and 3rd shift is here. Gonna watch the rest of the Braves game in the bed and drift off


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2015)

Good night


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yep and 3rd shift is here. Gonna watch the rest of the Braves game in the bed and drift off



Did they lose yesterday?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yep and 3rd shift is here. Gonna watch the rest of the Braves game in the bed and drift off


Post the score. I don't get the paper.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 13, 2015)

My dirt road riding vehicle is my Sunday go to meeting truck too. I got an off road ve Hick le . It's an old log skidder that pivots in the middle. I can hook a drum chopper behind it and make paths an ORV can follow if they go in my same direction. I can get across the dangdest clearcuts  and  vineyards you can imagine. I use it to get to my pike fishing swamps. The highway department hates it when I run it down the road shoulder.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I gonn get up from hyar and go be useless some mo, checxk out the back yard critters  and just shoot. I found if you shoot often enough the cops don't even bother to come parading around. Evry body need to get out and shoot lest you live in Sinclairs neighborhood. Dey got rules. Sinclair tried comin hyar and bringin his dang gum rules and we sent him on off. Clean down the road.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I gonn get up from hyar and go be useless some mo, checxk out the back yard critters  and just shoot. I found if you shoot often enough the cops don't even bother to come parading around. Evry body need to get out and shoot lest you live in Sinclairs neighborhood. Dey got rules. Sinclair tried comin hyar and bringin his dang gum rules and we sent him on off. Clean down the road.


 I have a range in the basement.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

2 point 26 AM and I go pew pew pew out de back doa. Mussa bin a possum or armadillo.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a range in the basement.


If you had a basement hyah you would be under water.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a range in the basement.


 Are ye be a scare of just stepping out your back door and going pew up in the air? Tell  me true.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Are ye be a scare of just stepping out your back door and going pew up in the air? Tell  me true.


Swat would be here in ten minutes if I done that this late


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

You can not ride up and down a dirt road hyar no more but for a deputies liable to get you. We got way too many deputies. With nothing much to do. In fact, It takes one cyar load coming from behind and one carload coming from a head. Rather than just one deputy pull up beside you while you pull off on the edge of the road to let the car get by.

Come to find out the deputies get a free membership on a piece of crap deer land for patrolin a dirt road , something or else about a fantasy about night hunting. So? where are the game wardens?  if there is night hunting going on?? I am here to tell you I used to ride that dirt road , up and down, all night long and there was never any night hunting going on. On top of that, me and the girls were the onliest ones riding up and down it, having a taste maybe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

Sumbody chootin outside?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

That's OK . I got a key to the gate on the other side of said road. I can lock the gate behind me and ride to our heats content. Then I can get on another place and come out on a paved road and keep my lights off and scoot across the paved road and ease on down through myown woods and get to my own house  and there ain't one thing them deputies can do to me. I used to worry about hicks and crackers. Now I worry about deputies. Ain't it amaising how times change.?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sumbody chootin outside?


 I heard a pew pew just now. Think I"ll call LEO.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Swat would be here in ten minutes if I done that this late


 REAL ESTATE agents have a DUTY  to fully describe the area to a customer . I hope your AGENT don't get his pants sued off his fanny. Though I really don't care if he does, I was just being nice, new comer.  WE shoot here when we get ready, even an armadillo and you cannot change it. You can try though.  

To work, to work, and down the road you go. Others got$ too, 2 two tutu.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Present


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Absent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Lost


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

hot lips payback this mornin...


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

oops 2


----------



## ccherry (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> oops 2



Still oops won... I think


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin', gotta catch up.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Gonna be a raining couple of days


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Coffee!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

All caught up now.....Kmac don't need no fancy camo to kilt him a turkey, and TP dun got a fancy new pig lease.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pigs are funny critters, folks who want em can't have em, and folks who have em can't get rid of em.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

MTR pulled a hurtful joke on Mrs MTR


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Today is supposed to be my quiet day at the office, but the lady in the cube across from me came in this mornin.....usually everybody on my row telecommutes on Tuesday except for me.  

Quiet day rurnt!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Still oops won... I think



wasn't bad as I thought

But she was mad last night


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mournin!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Werd... Nut.. Werd


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a lil gassy taday


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

She makes great hush puppies. but when I want jalapenos in there I want some heat. Otherwise bells will do.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

So I grabbed a jalapeno to eat with my fish


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

seeds an all


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Crap


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

then thanked her


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Im enjoying this jalepeno cole slaw I lernt how to make......but somebody posted a cool lookin' fruit type salsa in the food forum Im gonna hafta try next time I make fish tacos.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mrs JB made deer roast and cornbread last night.  Her best ever.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

sealed it


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

JB. You think the white bass will be biting in this weather and with the higher water levels?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Niether my wife or my kids eat anything spicy, so everything is bland.  No peppers.  Takes a lotta fun outta cookin'.  Im the only one who eats fish tacos.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

with a kiss


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> JB. You think the white bass will be biting in this weather and with the higher water levels?



Yes.  I've always done better right after a rain.  As long as they haven't all spawned out and gone back to the lake.  This year is the strangest run I have ever seen, though.  Fast and furious up front, then steady since then.  But, some of my best white bass days ever have been fishing water that looked like yoo-hoo in a downpour.  In fact, I don't do near as good when the water is clear.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

roasted pine goat is one of my favorites, poblanos have great flavor and just a tad of heat. I'll scatter a few whole jalapenos for mild heat in the roast


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Usually the run builds and builds, and there is a very well defined peak.  This year, it's almost like the peak happened first.......but, that is a local issue on my little fishin' hole prolly relevant to lower water levels than in years past.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

great ideer jb may need to do a roast this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hey not so useful ones


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

me an ol hot lips


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> roasted pine goat is one of my favorites, poblanos have great flavor and just a tad of heat. I'll scatter a few whole jalapenos for mild heat in the roast



My wife and kids can spot a hint of pepper a mile away.  I couldn't get away with it.

My daughter will eat raw bell peppers, and that's it.  She's the only one who will get anywhere near a pepper, and those are sweet, not spicy.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Usually the run builds and builds, and there is a very well defined peak.  This year, it's almost like the peak happened first.......but, that is a local issue on my little fishin' hole prolly relevant to lower water levels than in years past.



some holes they use los nets de casta

herd dat in that other forum


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

I read that too.  Sounded like a good idea.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy woulda been proud of those fellas for thinkin' up sucha thing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

In my little creek I could do a lot of damage with a good net.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin' MDGMC84


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

The "chiles toreados" are one of my favorite ways to sweat it out. The local place here gives you 3 kinds of peppers over a bed of grilled onions.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

maybe post a pic at lunch


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy in the political forum would blame darn near anything on the "third world invaders."


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Billy woulda been proud of those fellas for thinkin' up sucha thing.



Billy woulda taken their tool somehow


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Gun control is apparently just another way to get more mehhicans to cross the border......who'da thunk it


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

don't hiram don't hiram don't hiram


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Billy woulda taken their tool somehow



They inspired me, for sure.  I'm thinking next year I'll string a net across my little creek and catch all kinda good fish.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> don't hiram don't hiram don't hiram


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll set the carp free.  No intrest in eatin' one of them.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm startin' to think that Billy may have been treated poorly by a mehhican somewhere along the way and is holding a grudge.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

we can build a big fence then sinclair will export bolt cutters


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They inspired me, for sure.  I'm thinking next year I'll string a net across my little creek and catch all kinda good fish.



the injuns (me) made rock fish traps to guide them into their destiny. Didn't need a strang.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

forgot flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

you can pick up beaver chewed sticks and make a strang pick one up and tote it to the fire hot lips made


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

jb tell me how to cook those carp next year


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Will do


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Alrighty, Goot Morning!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

morning off to the doctors bbl.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mornin' Karen


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning y'all.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

well wishes karen


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im enjoying this jalepeno cole slaw I lernt how to make......but somebody posted a cool lookin' fruit type salsa in the food forum Im gonna hafta try next time I make fish tacos.



I saw that too. I'm gonna attempt it on my off day tomorrow


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

yes?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I saw that too. I'm gonna attempt it on my off day tomorrow



Yep, the striper tacos thread.  I prolly won't do it with striper, cause I like the taste of that fish too much, and don't want to mix it with anything........but, theres some white bass in my freezer that are gonna be expirimented with.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=839158


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hay martin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

jb only likes white bass?  That sounds racist


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Shhhh..Nitram is back


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Booyah?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

What's goin on on herra


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Why you ask


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I guess nitraM finally sobered up from his Amsterdam trip.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sup mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

there was a very thick fog in that city mattech...very unusual


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

odd....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Sup.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Howdee  first post in a day or 2  boss is workin me like a broken mule


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Did the fog have a distinct smell


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I like the truck TP


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Sup bigs, 1984, hfh


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

We need to get a list going of what ereybody is bringin to the billy chicken hunt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Hils how u beeeen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

howdy bigs and hills and oo0ps and all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

hay, i aint get no invite to choot racin chickens, im very sad


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey Hils how u beeeen



ben goot bigs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

imma curle up in a corner and cry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

dang, I kilt the billy thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

i was just teasing Im not gonna cry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

yalkl just amke sure to take a fire extinguisher


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

and keep pnut away from the clear stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

flops


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

flp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

its like he didnt even try


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

how dee mattech


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey y'all , wasnt even trying


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

LoL


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I invited hfh and mud  they never rsvp'd


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Useles


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I left my boss at work and I am interviewing some new talent


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

??...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I invited hfh and mud  they never rsvp'd




nope sho didnt..
story tella


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

It was a few threads back n


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey hfh


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy tripped over a lawn chair whilste drankin and is convinced the gov is settin out trip wires


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I never get invited to nuffin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Dey dont like us Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just got a friend request from some one i aint sure who it is, i naturallly accepted.. I have all kind of friends on line.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I never get invited to nuffin



Just show up unannounced ... That's how Billy would do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Just show up unannounced ... That's how Billy would do it



You going?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You going?



Naw... What with ball an all that goin on I can't get away.. Show wish I could


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll be there for a little while.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Have y'all seen mud?


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I havent


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I have not


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

At all


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I had to get permission from mtechs wife she said I could go 
But I had to mow her fathers grass first


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol, maybe he will make you some crab legs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh hey mtech how's it going


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I like cheese, mustard, lettuce, and black olives on my crab legs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'll be there for a little while.


Like the last time.



bigelow said:


> I like cheese, mustard, lettuce, and black olives on my crab legs


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I like cheese, mustard, lettuce, and black olives on my crab legs



Six inch or foot long?


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Like the last time.





Maybe


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Kenny?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

6"  extra meat


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

theres a cougar in da house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

oh my..


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

What??


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> theres a cougar in da house



Whera?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Word to ya motha.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Lols


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

talkin bout my mama?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

ill tell hur ew sed hay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

btw, she looks like me with a wig


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Your moms a member... HFH?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Setup


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Haay


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

mountain cat was in here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

nice flopper hils


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks 1984


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

martin musta been asleep on dat juan


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning Martin.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm back whatd I miss, Nitram take a meeting


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope you get to feeling better soon 03, inner ear problems can be tough.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm back whatd I miss, Nitram take a meeting



03 is under the weather today KRun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

feel better 03!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't know the lil guy was feelin blue.. Hope ya get mo betta


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't like him much anyway


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like him much anyway



Now Matt we should be nice to that trouble making chicken thief.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

i appreciate everyone's support


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

ya'll are what makes this place so great


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

That was a sweet PM you sent me KyDawg+


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

i guess i love you too???


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

We are here for you 03.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

i appreciate your compliment on my smile


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Homo3... Can you hear this?
 A r e   Y o u   n e  b e t t e r ?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Put some drops in em


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

i think ill send hdm03 a selfie to cheer him up


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

That ought a fix ya rit up


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Caring/medical advice flap^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Good job ooops on the awesome flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

you guys are the best


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Your right Bo$$, I should be nice to the guy who thinks he is funny, but really isn't.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

i want each of you to tell your wife/girlfriend/sister/mom i said hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you ingnore list mattech.. Very kind of you


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

The guy who invented the sledge hammer just died.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

You were only on ignore a couple years ooops. Didn't think you would be so upset you would never let it go, ever....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 14, 2015)

thanks MT; that means a lot coming from you


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> You were only on ignore a couple years ooops. Didn't think you would be so upset you would never let it go, ever....



I thought I placed you on mine... I'm not very tech wise


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I thought I placed you on mine... I'm not very tech wise



Well, in that case, I've never had you on ignore.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> thanks MT; that means a lot coming from you



Your welcome, lol that's so funny.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

I was here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

im still here


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Pnut done a drive by. He heard there were sick people in here.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Who sick?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Who sick?



03 got an ear infection in his middle ear.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

He has 3 ears you know.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm sick and twisted


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Warped sense of humor


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know how I got that way


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope homothree gets to feeling better soon. Hope he dont die.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I blame the media and the present Internet


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

He prob. cant hear a word we're saying


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He prob. cant hear a word we're saying



I tested him a while back and he passed


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I don't know how I got that way



You didn't.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Feel better HD03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I tested him a while back and he passed



what dd he pass with?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I sent 03 flowers


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dd he pass with?



Flyin (rainbow)colors


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Honk!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

What ya'll cracka's doin?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

What in the world is Goin on in herea


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Ror-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Our token honkey is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Ror-ing rong rime.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I just had to pull out a 15 passenger van with my 4 cylinder jeep wrangler.... It was interesting...   I love horsepower...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Wing wing herro


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Workin is no funny


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey you trippin!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey has a jeep


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Workin is no funny



No joke!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

On gin&juice


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey got tangled up in the trip wires!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Honkey you trippin!!!



I got big feets I can't help but trip...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Post pics of stuck van.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to start a go fund me account so i can retire early  would yall donate


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey got tangled up in the trip wires!



Dem trip wires are everywhere I tell ya... Can't get nowhere..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I like Jeeps.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I knew someone would ask fo pics. It's a secure facility I had no picture taker on me...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

2 mo days and I come home


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I like Jeeps.



Probably because you don't own one.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it on a base


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it in a prison


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I want to start a go fund me account so i can retire early  would yall donate



You would spend it all on beer and stuff.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I like Jeeps.



It is serving it's purpose for me at the time. It ain't Purdy or fancy. It's a 95 yj 4 banger...


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

You a top secret Honkey... Honkey?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it at a armored carriers facility


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey got to 1st base.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You would spend it all on beer and stuff.




It would give me more time to cook and drank


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Was it in a prison



It's classified. Kinda like an area 51 kinda place.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey pulled out a load of inmates working on his prison farm.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm starting to unbelieve honkey.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

No pics, no location, no nothing.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey pulled out a load of inmates working on his prison farm.



Somebody has to plant the foodplots...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

I bet his jeep is in the yard up on blocks.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I think my boss is trying to get me to quit  yesterday we worked 15 hours


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet his jeep is in the yard up on blocks.



Nope that's my Bronco. And i'm almost finished with her...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey is a prison game warden.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I bet his jeep is jacked up and has a rebel flag on the antenna


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Pics of bronco?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

I know yall missed this.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, I did sell some steers and heifers yesterday......  $$$$$ Big money!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

With kc lights to run down escaped prisoners n


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Prolly got spinners on his ronco.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know yall missed this.



Missed what?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Bet he has a machine gun mounted on da roof


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram got powned!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got made into someone's lady friend....


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I just got made into someone's lady friend....



Yes... Yes you did


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram is oops' lady.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I have some important instructions I would like to share


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

This is very helpful to anyone who will be around people eating


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Ready???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

what is it


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Wait!! what??


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> what is it



Patience Nitram!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey is undercover. Might be a snitch.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

No...


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Please don't flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

snitches end up in ditchs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

what


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

carp


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Do ya'll know how hard it is to get an email out of a concrete and steel building from a phone your not supposed to have???? And ya'll want pics .. Well imma tryin...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Cause I ain't got time to get online in da evenin.. To much to do...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

7 mag.. do we get any pics of the beach today??


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Just get er done.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Please.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, Here is the Bronco Toilet Paper (TP). And here is the Jeep for the non Believers. The Bronco no has a newly rebuilt 351 Windsor, Built by me and i'm almost done with the C-6 Trans. Then the body work comes...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

i only see one pic?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Had to resize.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Dang it....


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

looks good but u missing a few parts.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

made an appointment for my dog to get snipped on monday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

i feel kind of bad


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

poor dog.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I had an '88 ranger just like that honkey. Had a 2.9l v6 motor.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

I hate to be the Debbie Downer, but that Bronco is a Ford Ranger.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Whut Iz mizz?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Was it the straight 6 I loves them motors b


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

LoL


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Somebody saw Honkey comin.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Poor dog


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Have mercy on the con artiz


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Ranger flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

gona be a rough ride over...him not knowing whats about to happen


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Straight 6 has awesome torgue


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

kapppoooya


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

T P that is where the body work comes in.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

anyone kill any turkeys the last two weeks?  my friends didnt kill much at the piedmont hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

only 1 bird to the 6 of them


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Flipper, 




Did I get it.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I killed a bottle of wild kurkey


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I got my limit martiN, 10hens & 2 roosters


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

No no u did not


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> T P that is where the body work comes in.



I bet he puts a camper shell on it and calls it a bronco.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I have kilt my bottle.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Go to the sto kmc


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy got the camper shell for him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

O K , I'm at the sto.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

nice K


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Last interview just walked in  and it's a billy I can just tell


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Grab several bottles of likker


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Big, tell him he's fired......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

OOps sorry about the censored folks. I didn't know I couldn't say that...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

And drive to Orlando b


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Orlando flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

You can't say that Honkey n


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Cling Clang Cling Clang, O K big got a double hand ful.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Honkey, don't spend any more money on the Bronco/Ranger, save it and buy a hemi to put into a jeep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice jeep Honkey, i would say nice bronco, which it is but i'm a chevy guy.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

He was miffed won't get censored


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

See you in a few hours k


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't say what? That or what I was trying to say??  HUH??


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I stuck a bottle of wild turky up a turkeys rar end & put it on the grill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

good thing im bringing a ford this weekend in case mud comes in his chevy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Bro big on his way.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I lost my only flop of the day..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Mud doesn't like to get  his Chevy dirty


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> good thing im bringing a ford this weekend in case mud comes in his chevy



Good for you. Good people drive fords. We support independent financial businesses... LOL..


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

T P gotta set of planter fer corn rows. Goindeer farmin.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Werdn


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Yall slow down. I can't work and keep up with yall at the same time and I gotsta make some $$$$


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Met m7


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

mig is T P s helper at the camp.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice jeep Honkey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

I mean hey m7


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

Mig is a T P impersonator


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Mm flops drops & rolls.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 14, 2015)

He is pretty good too


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Bigs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

T P is mm's herro.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

K stole my flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Mm wants to tango wid me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I apolojize.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

I need a sucka to walk in my office this afternoon but they may have to come find me. I need to go hide and take a nap


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

BmW wascallin Mm,lobster claw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Bout time to get fired.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Bo$$ i$ inthe Money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Hegot my income tax refund for back due$


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

IR$ $ent it to him.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

They both get there money, one way or another.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Wooooooooo back at ya.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me that tomorrow is Tax day.. Which one of yall can float me a loan?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

T P don't post when I'm in here.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice jeep Honkey



Thanks M-7


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I just soon put a lien on an income refund as look at you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Go sell your title to your car like I did.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Bo$$ mean$ bu$$ne$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Weren't no refunds around here this year, I had to send them a check.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Pay dem Taxe$


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Weren't no refunds around here this year, I had to send them a check.



You need more kids...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Givem bad check$


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I saw that 65 year old woman is having twins or triplets. I was throwing up and didn't hear the rest.. sorry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

IwishIcouldget agood check.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Go sell your title to your car like I did.



A title? What's that? lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> You need more kids...



Fraid it is too late for that Honkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Obama don't like old people.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

claim your racin chickens and happy cows...  Dont claim the mad cows..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fraid it is too late for that Honkey.



Is it you that has a few cows?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> claim your racin chickens and happy cows...  Dont claim the mad cows..



I sell dem mad cows.. cheap...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

YOu can donate a cow to me bo$$ and wright it off


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> claim your racin chickens and happy cows...  Dont claim the mad cows..



Where they get you Louie, is when you dare to take a few $$$ out of a 401k, the Gubbmint thinks you should give them Half of it. I thought they only wanted a quarter of it and that was what I had taken out. Come tax time, surprise surprise.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Taxes is a sensitive subject at my house right now, it amazes me at how people use their own grandkids as a paycheck


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Where they get you Louie, is when you dare to take a few $$$ out of a 401k, the Gubbmint thinks you should give them Half of it. I thought they only wanted a quarter of it and that was what I had taken out. Come tax time, surprise surprise.



Ouch! I always heard it was between 20-40%


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought it was 50% until you are 65?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

uncle sam loves dem 401ks, hes a greedy wasteful fella


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> YOu can donate a cow to me bo$$ and wright it off



Thought about that too, I would have to send you a 1099.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> Taxes is a sensitive subject at my house right now, it amazes me at how people use their own grandkids as a paycheck



I got a friend that has a blow out every year about this same thing.. I got mine and don't want nothing to do with no more... LOL.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I thought it was 50% until you are 65?



It's not quite 50%, but it was more than the standard deduction.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Which I have custody of my daughter and I claim her every year. My ex stopped asking me if she could claim her several years back. I guess she gave up finally. We argued every year and then i'd pull out the papers..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thought about that too, I would have to send you a 1099.



How about giving me the cow and sending the 1099 to Honkey?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Think I need a new accountant. Wonder if I could afford Elfiii?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I filed Hfh this year


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> How about giving me the cow and sending the 1099 to Honkey?



Then I would have to send you a 39394B.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to pay state


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> How about giving me the cow and sending the 1099 to Honkey?



132 Buzzard Gulch trail. 
Hazard Ga. 90210

LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I pay enuff state taxes then have to pay in


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

taxes flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

crap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



So close!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Boss, i'm going to need you to take off the 5 second posting rule,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I wasnt even trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mud claimed me.  He paid in, silly fella


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I am sending out 1099 to everybody I know next year. I cant send one to Mud, cause he would turn around and send me one for the Grape juice. Cant send one to peanut cause he would send me one for all them hats and peanuts. Got to be careful here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Its past my drinken time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Mud=loaded


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I could send one to K, for all those lemons and oranges he took from me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

idk bout loaded but hes fulla summin


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> 132 Buzzard Gulch trail.
> Hazard Ga. 90210
> 
> LOL




Yee Haw !!! lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mud=loaded



He posted some videos on facebook yesterday of some of his toys!!! Very Nice and fast!! They got very muddy!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idk bout loaded but hes fulla summin



mud= fulla mud ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

i can say no moe


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

K deducts his hunting expenses as business related.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

K smarter dan I thunk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

wish i had that kinda foresight...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

foresight=longword=I got a headache now..

Think ill go take a nap


----------



## oops1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I get to go to the dentist taday.. Not a big fan


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I get to go to the dentist taday.. Not a big fan



Make him give you laughing gas.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I got a friend that has a blow out every year about this same thing.. I got mine and don't want nothing to do with no more... LOL.



We took in my cousin last year, she showed up with a grocery bag of nasty clothes that were to small. Her Grandma was in a car accident with her and her brother a year and a half ago, sued the other driver on her grandchild's account. Bought herself a new car and claimed them both on her taxes, and hasn't given either one of them a penny. The thing is, she isn't allowed to claim her, we are, and my wife has all of our bases covered several times over, and then some. We already sent in the paperwork. I don't know what the IRS will do to her, but all I can say is, she better be ready. We didn't take this girl in for the money and didn't get any, but its aggravating to know the grandma does nothing but use them for money.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Again with an overly long post, sorry...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> We took in my cousin last year, she showed up with a grocery bag of nasty clothes that were to small. Her Grandma was in a car accident with her and her brother a year and a half ago, sued the other driver on her grandchild's account. Bought herself a new car and claimed them both on her taxes, and hasn't given either one of them a penny. The thing is, she isn't allowed to claim her, we are, and my wife has all of our bases covered several times over, and then some. We already sent in the paperwork. I don't know what the IRS will do to her, but all I can say is, she better be ready. We didn't take this girl in for the money and didn't get any, but its aggravating to know the grandma does nothing but use them for money.



Money makes even good people do bad things from time to time.  makes bad people do worse things.  Very few people that dont change who they are cause of money.  Thems the kind I like to be around.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

matt= over achiever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

and a good painter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

grass cutter too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

well, looky there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I flopped it like it was hot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy came into work claiming to be an electrician.  He wanted  disconnect but didnt know if it was 1 phase or 3 phase.  Wanted to know the difference


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Money makes even good people do bad things from time to time.  makes bad people do worse things.  Very few people that dont change who they are cause of money.  Thems the kind I like to be around.



I've always known she was the trashy part of the family, but after taking in her grandchild last year, I've been exposed to a whole new side of her. I've always just thought she just had a hard life, now I know she is just , well. ...  When we had my little cousin my wife would spend hrs upon hrs talking with her and teaching her how to be a good person, and the 3-4 times she saw her grandma she would come back and say that her grandma told her not to listen to us and we were stupid etc....


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

He needs a quadruple phase


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've always known she was the trashy part of the family, but after taking in her grandchild last year, I've been exposed to a whole new side of her. I've always just thought she just had a hard life, now I know she is just , well. ...  When we had my little cousin my wife would spend hrs upon hrs talking with her and teaching her how to be a good person, and the 3-4 times she saw her grandma she would come back and say that her grandma told her not to listen to us and we were stupid etc....



Yeah, sadly there are alot of people out there like that.  You try to teach a child whats best and someone else trys to ruin every positive thing you teach them.  Seen it several times with divorced parents.  Trying to raise 1 kid 2 different ways...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> He needs a quadruple phase



He couldnt even tell me the voltage...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mud=broker than a joke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

and aint near as funny


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

What a dummy 110 x4=390âˆšÏ€°â‚¬


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Give or take a £âˆ†¶


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Minus the ~~~^^~~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

I dont get it


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy gotta free tractor, T P left the key in his


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Matt typin around.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Why would anyone call Billy for electrical work?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I kan't wait to turky hunt centucky.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

√√√12√


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this thing on?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

They just need to see it its hot.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

He more into chemicals than electricity.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

brb,taken a billy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€Ï€âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢££££££®®®£®£®£®£®£®£®£®£®£®£®£©£©£©£©£©£©£©£©£©£â„…£â„…£â„…£â„…£â„…£â„…£â„…£â„…£¶£¶£¶£¶£¶£÷£÷£÷£×£×£×£×£×£¶£¶£âˆ†âˆ†£âˆ†£âˆ†£âˆ†£âˆ†£âˆ†£âˆ†£¢âˆ†¢âˆ†¢âˆ†¢âˆ†¢âˆ†â‚¬âˆ†â‚¬âˆ†â‚¬âˆ†¥âˆ†¥âˆ†¥âˆ†¥âˆ†¥£¥£¥£¥£¥£¥£¥£â‚¬£¥â‚¬£â‚¬£¥¥¥^£¢â‚¬¥£¢¥^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

He does know how to straight wire a car though.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

And how to steal lectricity from his neighbors.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Thats how I see it to matt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Jump start a smoke off the sparkplug wires.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

looks like matt yping some kinda voodoo latter  logic


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Bo$$, I'm leading the turkey challenge on here, got my 3 & werkin on next years.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

K can u call me one in?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Billy says" I'd rather be at the beach draken"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Callin allturkeys for martiN....There how is that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mattech made my head hurt


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Here turkey turkey turkey.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

pretty good...but he aint in range yet


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Yea,martiN, but we need to see when pnut is not at camp.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep you in the lead K, if somebody don't get something quick, you will prolly win.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Almost time to go home!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Almost time to go home!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Well after I pass thru security, debriefing, cavity search  and finally a shower I get to head home....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

choot em , martiN


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL. Had ya going for a second... They only do cavity searches on Fridays..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

yeah, id call in sick on Fridays


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

I like to tell that to the trainees as their getting ready to enter the facility their first day... Priceless.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

Ya'll have a guudun!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

martin is here  must be close to flop time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

its surely close to quitting time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

he must be asleep


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2015)

zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzz


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I knocked off early again today.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.people.com/article/spring-break-gang-rape-panama-city-beach-onlookers



This world is becoming a messed up place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me how twisted people are matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Gonna get worse, before it get better, if it ever does.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Getting bout tired of all this rain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna get worse, before it get better, if it ever does.



Unless something drastic changes, i dont see it getting better anytime time


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just got back from picking up trailcams in the skeeter jungle. The good news is there were TWO Gobblers and TWO jakes hanging out there! Pretty sure i got a pic of the one i killed last friday but its nice to know there are others for the future.
 Man, i hate the work schedule is getting full for this week.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, Matt sorry you still having troubles.
Question can you cut off grandmothers visits?
Prove bad influence to the detriment of the child.
Just a thought. We had issues with our oldest
Ex's inlaws flew her out of state without our permission.
Then wanted to sue for support. We said we support here
not there, and talked about putting him under the jail,
they no longer wanted support and it eventually worked 
out for the better, she learned a lesson and now years later
a wonderful daughter you couldn't ask for a better person. 
She was just a teenager and didn't like the rules.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Didn't mean to upset y'all....


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

making sour kraut and sausage for dinner.
Smells, goot to to two and 2


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

didn't upset me whats a billy for
ifn you cant speak up.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Krun, yo be honest, we have been trying to just get away from it all. We have tried to get the mom to go to therapy, tried time and time again to help. We were trying to help the family out, and to be honest, almost a year later, I think it was part of their plan to use us all along.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> didn't upset me whats a billy for
> ifn you cant speak up.



I was talking about the link I posted, it talks about how horrible our society has gotten.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Matt I learned a long time ago zebra's do
not change there stripes. You have to do
what's best for you and yours and let go
of everyone else, you can't be the fixer of people
it just doesn't work. If someone want's help they
will get help. But it's easy to wallow and hard to stand tall.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was talking about the link I posted, it talks about how horrible our society has gotten.



oh ok


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

I spent a good part of my life angry, and upset and
probably a little hurt. I decided a year or two back
it's not worth it. Why get upset over what you have no
control of. Why let others upset your life. I spent time
and went through every event I could remember and asked
for that to be released and healed from me, and everytime 
something comes up I do the same thing. I now find things
don't upset me like they used to, my stomachs not in a knot.
If I get angry or upset and it happens I try to stop take a breath
and rethink it and ask myself, can I do anything to change it
and if the answer is no, I let it go. Sometimes hard practice makes easier.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Is k gone? I don't post much when he's hera.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry Matt has me ranting and I'm sober
whattttttttttttttttttttt.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey TP your cutie pie is
growing up.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Krun spent some time in the county lockup.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

She's growing like kudzu, kran.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Matt I learned a long time ago zebra's do
> not change there stripes. You have to do
> what's best for you and yours and let go
> of everyone else, you can't be the fixer of people
> ...



I never really expected the mom or grandma to change, however my wife has a hard time realizing that, and won't give up. As for the little girl, I thought we could really get her in the right direction, but feel we were just to late. She has improved a lot since we first got her, and definatley has her positives, but she has her mom and grandma in her, no doubt. Its really just sad how people work so hard to stay trashy. I wish I had a better word for that, because I don't think I'm better than anyone, but they are just horrible.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

then she growing fast, I had to laugh
the other day when you said she talks a lot.
If you put on old family movies when my youngest 
was little she constantly talking and talking and talking.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Afternoon T.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm ranting too, Krun. I really new to stop.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

KRun do you put brown sugar and a coupla apple slices in your sauerkraut?


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> then she growing fast, I had to laugh
> the other day when you said she talks a lot.
> If you put on old family movies when my youngest
> was little she constantly talking and talking and talking.




Little girls love to talk don't they. My daughter will ask so many questions I don't even get answer them. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

We do sauerkraut and ribs in the crock pot sometimes, they are goooood.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Put some Jim beam in your sauerkraut Bo$$, it gives it a kick.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

No trashy is the right word for some.
Hang in there, there is hope but not if your
gonna continue to have them in her life
she'll never see the difference and appreciate the
good. Example. My oldest was told if not for me she and
her dad would be back together. Problem I am the third wife
and she is the first, dah there's a problem. The second wife
could not handle the children and left after 6 months.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I never really expected the mom or grandma to change, however my wife has a hard time realizing that, and won't give up. As for the little girl, I thought we could really get her in the right direction, but feel we were just to late. She has improved a lot since we first got her, and definatley has her positives, but she has her mom and grandma in her, no doubt. Its really just sad how people work so hard to stay trashy. I wish I had a better word for that, because I don't think I'm better than anyone, but they are just horrible.



Takes a lot of love and attention to break that cycle Matt.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> KRun do you put brown sugar and a coupla apple slices in your sauerkraut?



I've never done it before, and can't this time 
because of low carb diet I'm on but would
like to try it down the road. And Boss I hope 
you get good news soon on your nephew.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We do sauerkraut and ribs in the crock pot sometimes, they are goooood.



that sounds really good.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm ranting too, Krun. I really new to stop.



No you need to get it out. Bottled up 
is not good if you can't talk at home
talk somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't catch up if y'all keep posting


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Useless is what it is


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey fuzzy what's up?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I've never done it before, and can't this time
> because of low carb diet I'm on but would
> like to try it down the road. And Boss I hope
> you get good news soon on your nephew.



They have taken him off the respirator and he is breathing on his own. Still got a long way to go, but appreciate the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I may not make it this weekend bwteen the allergies and the rain. If I'm gonna be misrable I might as well goto work sat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm grumpy put me on ten hr days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Bunch of Billy's at werk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm gonna have a drank if reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd rather smoke a reeb


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Is that 4 10hr days


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

4 10s +


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Even though it's bad, if so that's 3 days of freedom
right?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

What ever that means


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They have taken him off the respirator and he is breathing on his own. Still got a long way to go, but appreciate the prayers and well wishes.



You've got them boss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

4 10s 2 8s


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Looky thera I gots the flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't know honkey folded pizza boxes too.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> 4 10s 2 8s



You need to change jobs asap


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

unless you want that much time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Boss flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You need to change jobs asap



No I just shoe up delegate and get a free pass to do what ever I want.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Matt left hope things get better.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm useless at work. I'm not well liked. I'm a Hench man


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> No I just shoe up delegate and get a free pass to do what ever I want.



Then you don't mind the hours?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Fold that box boy stackem up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Then you don't mind the hours?



Idk?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

You do not fold boxes for a living.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I just want to complain


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

delegation is management.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

go ahead all you want I'll listen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I got a promotion I'm lead of the box folders. No extra pay just a title


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

self management of statement


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

yello????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Boxes got to be made we make the boxes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey hank


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

hey hils somebodies trying
to sell me something and it
aint nice.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

paid my huntin club doos.  hate ta spend dat kinda $$$$


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

ready


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

People need boxes for their pizzas. Imagine a world with out pizza boxes. Can't carry a pizza in a bag


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

but look at the fun you gonna have.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Pizza box flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

last post


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

bull runs deep in fuzzy


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

locker down


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh dang who's got the next one.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm out till the next one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Migs maybe you should get a job at one of the big box stores.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Bigger the box the better. I got a lame one started


----------

